# .17 HMR vs 22 MAG



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Looking for a good varmint gun, looking at the .17 HMR or 22 mag. Any thoughts on either?


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Both are good and have their place but ever since I bought the .17hmr I dont shoot the .22 mag anymore. The lack of recoil and accuracy of the .17 lets me see everything happen through the scope. Best kill to date was a coyote almost 200 yards out. I shot it in the chest and it stood up flipped over backwards and was dead.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Ballistic performance .17 HMR
Bullet weight/type	Velocity	Energy
17 gr (1 g)	2,550 ft/s (780 m/s)	245 ftÂ·lbf (332 J)
20 gr (1 g)	2,350 ft/s (720 m/s)	250 ftÂ·lbf (340 


Ballistic performance .22 WMR
Bullet weight/type	Velocity	Energy
30 gr (2 g) HP	2,300 ft/s (700 m/s)	322 ftÂ·lbf (437 J)
40 gr (3 g) JHP	2,050 ft/s (620 m/s)	324 ftÂ·lbf (439 J)
50 gr (3 g) JHP	1,800 ft/s (550 m/s)	300 ftÂ·lbf (410


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info. As far as ammo goes is one easier to get than the other?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

HIJACK said:


> Thanks for the info. As far as ammo goes is one easier to get than the other?


I know during that last panic the only ammi that was on the shelfs at eveery store i went in was 17. And it wasnt jacked up in price either.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

If it's windy put the 17 in the rack unless you are good at judging drift. ShootersCalculator.com | Ballistic Trajectory Calculator


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

when faced with this same decision a year ago i went with a .22-250 for varmints, and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

HIJACK said:


> Thanks for the info. As far as ammo goes is one easier to get than the other?


I'd say 22 mag has been the hardest ammo to find of anything I own or shoot. It's still not on the shelves around here (Temple/Killeen area) now. Maybe a box here and there at the LGS's. None at Academy or Walmart. The Cabela's Outfitters in Waco usually has some but they were out the last time I was up there.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree. I have been shooting the same 22mag for over 25 years and have never been disappointed until all of this ammo panic... You can buy online all day. Just order ahead of time for your outings.



MrG said:


> I'd say 22 mag has been the hardest ammo to find of anything I own or shoot. It's still not on the shelves around here (Temple/Killeen area) now. Maybe a box here and there at the LGS's. None at Academy or Walmart. The Cabela's Outfitters in Waco usually has some but they were out the last time I was up there.


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Awesome guys, thanks. Never thought about a 22-250 before, I stopped at academy and no 22 mag here in Baytown. That is something to think about.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Hijack, you didnt say what kind of varmints your after? I think stores had .17 ammo because it hasnt been around as long as the .22 mag so not as much demand. As for centerfires look at 17 Remington, .204 Ruger, 22-250 Remington, .220 swift.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

HIJACK said:


> Looking for a good varmint gun, looking at the .17 HMR or 22 mag. Any thoughts on either?


There is a 22 mag on the Mule in the truck one in the shop and by the front and back door. That round has dispatched many varmint's after the
Mrs. Chickens to PWR's.
Much wider range of bullet weights in the 22 mag.


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Pesky raccoons for the most part. We just found coyotes on our game cameras so that's what has me starting to look.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you are going to consider 22 centerfires, why not consider .223?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

HIJACK said:


> Pesky raccoons for the most part. We just found coyotes on our game cameras so that's what has me starting to look.


The coyotes are hunting the ***** one of their favorite foods.
Coyotes serve an essential service of rodent and pest control.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Get a .223 and load it down to .22 WMR. Now, you have flexibility.


----------



## DB30 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just a thought, 22 mag is pretty cool if you want a choice between a long gun and handgun. 
DB30


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Since we bought a 17 6 years ago, my 22 mag has never been shot.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> The coyotes are hunting the ***** one of their favorite foods.
> Coyotes serve an essential service of rodent and pest control.


Yes but they also kill many new born fawns.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

If you can get close enough your better off with a shotgun. They will scatter after the first shot. You could use a lowly .22 with cci cb caps for ***** and a .22LR will kill coyotes. .223 will be the cheapest ammo for centerfire.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Bottomsup said:


> Yes but they also kill many new born fawns.


Cars and domestic dogs roaming the woods take out a lot more. Rover and his running buddies are a killing machine 
for just the pleasure of the kill.
Learned that many years ago coyotes get blamed for a lot
of Rovers work and happened along and found a free meal.
I have never lost a calf to coyotes I have lost a pile to dogs.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

22 hornet is still an awsome little round


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Cars and domestic dogs roaming the woods take out a lot more. Rover and his running buddies are a killing machine
> for just the pleasure of the kill.
> Learned that many years ago coyotes get blamed for a lot
> of Rovers work and happened along and found a free meal.
> I have never lost a calf to coyotes I have lost a pile to dogs.


I have seen a calf get pulled out by coyotes.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Bottomsup said:


> I have seen a calf get pulled out by coyotes.


Coyote is a coward and more of a scavenger than predator.
He is a total opportunist. Neighbor had a 200 acre coyote pen that
was also the pasture he calved out his heifers. Never lost a calf to one.
He built the pen to run his hounds, during deer season so the deer
hunters wouldn't shoot his hounds.
I had many misconceptions about the critter and learned a lot watching them in the high fence pen. 
Not saying they will never take a calf they are totally a risk reward
animal. A 35 pound coyote or pair as that is they way they hunt have no desire to tangle with a 1200 pound cow. 
Now these mixed up hybrids is a totally different beast.
Much larger than our typical coyote and if they move in they will displace the others as they are very territorial. They will hunt in packs.
Took out three in the last couple of weeks. Since they showed up
don't see the coyotes hunting mice in the pasture.
Some say they are crosses with the Red Wolf that is now extinct in East Texas. I am not real sure if anyone really knows what they are.
They don't even sound the same.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Do coyotes mate with domestic dogs?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd go with the 17 just for the simple fact of ammo being much easier to find. I have a 22 mag and love the gun but finder ammo is a pain. I just recently bought a 22-250 for varmint shooting.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

mas360 said:


> Do coyotes mate with domestic dogs?


I have heard that they will in some instances.
Again that is hearsay.
Now there have been some studies in Eastern States
where DNA show's Red Wolf, Dog and Coyote. With the prominent DNA
they have collected more coyote influence. 
The hybrids have larger ears and nose pad weighing in about 50
pounds. They scavenge as well as will pack up, they seem to have inherited
the coyotes adaptability.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

22 mag is hard to find on shelves for sure.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

.17HMR you can find around $11-$12 for a box of 50. I know during the last panic and even after for a while; 22Mag rounds were virtually non-existent. I was keeping my eyes open for a lot of folks and never had any luck. Some have mentioned the .22-250 as an option and, while a great round, it's an expensive round to shoot. The .17 is a good round for varmints but don't expect to be driving tacks on a windy day. On a normal day, you can put 7 rounds through a quarter at 100yards. I recently took a .17HMR to Colorado to hunt rabbits after I harvested my deer. I used the Hornady V-Max and it made rabbit heads disappear. I literally mean that it would blow their heads off and you might have an eye-ball or two hanging. Great Varmint gun. Head shoot if you're using V-Max because you won't be able to eat anything otherwise


----------

